# What do you do when you're bored?



## Sonic Boom~ (Nov 8, 2008)

As the title implies, what do you do when you're, you know, bored?  

I'm usually pretty random about the things I do, especially when I'm desprate.

Things that aren't so random~
-Watch a DVD
-Color
-Get on the computer
-Fall asleep from extreme bordomness
-Turn on the radio

Things that are a bit random to certain people~
-Turn on the TV and captions and recite every word that comes out of the charecters mouth, trying to match the voce
-Sit and stare at something (It doesn't help, really. xD)
-Pretend to be someone from a TV show
-Other stuff


----------



## Silversnow (Nov 8, 2008)

-Read
-Write
-Daydream

And other random stuff, none of which I can think of.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 8, 2008)

follow my nose. or play Brawl.


----------



## ColorBlind (Nov 8, 2008)

Let's see...

~Read
~Write
~Work on my comic
~Draw
~Paint
~Play with my sister
~Surf the Internet

I think that's it.  Sometimes I do my homework when I'm bored, but I'm usually trying to avoid doing it the best I can.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 8, 2008)

Come on here.


----------



## Wymsy (Nov 8, 2008)

- Poke around on forums
- Write a philosophical essay or story
- Read a book
- Draw something
- Screw around in Photoshop
- Consume vast amounts of sweets.

That list looks more like things I do everyday.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Nov 8, 2008)

I either:

A. Talk to myself and daydream.
B. Complain about being bored until I find something to do.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 8, 2008)

TOP 6

6. Practice my sketches of Pokémon and try to make them take AS LONG AS POSSIBLE so they look best.
5. Look around the Insanity section of this forum
4. Play Animal Crossing
3. Play Pokémon Sapphire
2. Play Pokémon Crystal
1.Write my NaNo!


----------



## Jolty (Nov 8, 2008)

when I get bored at school I go to the Happy Place

I don't get bored at home, there's always something to do


----------



## Dinru (Nov 8, 2008)

I draw when I'm bored. On anything, with anything. I've pricked holes in the shape of an eye into my pants with a needle before.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 8, 2008)

Anything but homework.


----------



## Erif (Nov 8, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Anything but homework.


Qft.

I'll read, surf the web play some videogames, scew around with my cat, or watch some anime.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 8, 2008)

Watch TV, play video games, Internet, all that sort of stuff.

Nothing requiring excessive movement.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 8, 2008)

I've had an as-of-now obsession with reading; my bookshelf is piled with new books that I have yet to read. I'm going to the bookstore tomorrow and will likely buy a lot of books.
So, that, or I come on here.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll read, write or post on the various forums I frequent.


----------



## Dewgong (Nov 8, 2008)

Go play piano.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 8, 2008)

Try not to think about penguins. 

Go ahead. Try it.


----------



## ZimD (Nov 8, 2008)

Come on here or play video games, pretty much.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 8, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Try not to think about penguins.
> 
> Go ahead. Try it.


So how would that work?

"I'm bored, I'll do that thing where I don't think about pengui- shit!".


----------



## Rwr4539 (Nov 8, 2008)

Play Stepmania.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 8, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Try not to think about penguins.
> 
> Go ahead. Try it.


I've never understood this.

Someone comes up to you and says 'don't think about penguins', I say I wasn't and they say it's impossible because they said the word penguin.

It's perfectly possible, I wasn't thinking about penguins. I was thinking of the _word_ penguin, and how I'm not supposed to think about what it means.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 8, 2008)

Sleep or eat, I guess. I  read, draw, play games, go online and watch DVDs a lot, but I don't think "I'm bored; let's watch something!", I just think "Let's watch something!".


----------



## Nope (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm here.

Or in my bed, drawing.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 9, 2008)

I do various dull things.
- Go on the Internet, the cure for boredom...
- Read a book, or read a children's book aloud in funny voices- or read it substituting the name of characters and some details for those of other fictional characters.  (Edgeworth as Junie B. was really odd.)
- More Internet.
- Pace around dramatically while daydreaming.
- Take random pictures of things.
- Ask my parents to take me somewhere (anywhere).  In summer, the beach.  <3
But mostly number one.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 9, 2008)

> (Edgeworth as Junie B. was really odd.)


O_O

I go on the internet, play video games, and think of random crossovers and things that would never work.

You kinow you've gone crazy when you picture Ren dressed up as Franziska von Karma. O_O Well, they both use the the word "fool" often. :D


----------



## Ayame (Nov 9, 2008)

Flareth said:


> O_O
> 
> I go on the internet, play video games, and think of random crossovers and things that would never work.
> 
> You kinow you've gone crazy when you picture Ren dressed up as Franziska von Karma. O_O Well, they bother use the the word "fool" often. :D


It was really hilarious because Edgeworth was spazzing over an evidence box and kept getting in trouble.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 9, 2008)

> You kinow you've gone crazy when you picture Ren dressed up as Franziska von Karma. O_O Well, they bother use the the word "fool" often. :D


@_O
That's just wrong.

Aaaanyway, when I'm bored, I:
-Sleep
-Browse forums
-Attempt to list plz accounts on dA
-Listen to music
-Draw


----------



## Flareth (Nov 9, 2008)

Eh...not really.

I also watch TV. Mostly old cartoons of the 90's. And RP.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 9, 2008)

Play on subeta, post here, listen to music, randomly surf the GTS or clone pokemon.


----------



## Renteura (Nov 9, 2008)

iScribble.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 11, 2008)

Flareth said:


> You kinow you've gone crazy when you picture Ren dressed up as Franziska von Karma. O_O Well, they both use the the word "fool" often. :D


D: You just put a very scary image into my head... 



Murkrow said:


> I've never understood this.
> 
> Someone comes up to you and says 'don't think about penguins', I say I wasn't and they say it's impossible because they said the word penguin.
> 
> It's perfectly possible, I wasn't thinking about penguins. I was thinking of the _word_ penguin, and how I'm not supposed to think about what it means.


See, by not thinking about penguins, be it the word or the animal, you need to distract yourself. If you can _not_ think about penguins, then you have successfully distracted yourself and is actually thinking about something else. Therefore, you have something to do, which means you're not (as) bored anymore.


----------



## S.K (Nov 16, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> I've never understood this.
> 
> Someone comes up to you and says 'don't think about penguins', I say I wasn't and they say it's impossible because they said the word penguin.
> 
> It's perfectly possible, I wasn't thinking about penguins. I was thinking of the _word_ penguin, and how I'm not supposed to think about what it means.


Whenever anyone says that to me I just picture caramelldansen in my hand or Mr Game and Watch doing that scary pump move... disturbed me for life.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 16, 2008)

Stumbleupon. 

It's super addicting. Don't try unless you don't have anything due the next day.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 16, 2008)

o.o;

 I'm hardly ever bored, and whenever someone mentions being bored, I reply, "I am a board," for the sake of amusement. If I get bored, I start, um, cleaning things .w.; I really have no clue as to why.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm either at TCOD or playing Pokemon. dA sometimes.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 17, 2008)

Whenever I'm bored, I try find something interesting to do, or I usually phase out completely and forget what I'm doing.

I think sometimes I play games, but I don't usually play long before I get bored of that.

Oh, and I usually tap my fingers, but I almost always do that anyway.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 17, 2008)

Sprite
Write
Think of ways to kill dickhead/sonic characters.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 23, 2008)

Come here
Troll on 4chan
Play Half-Life 2, Counter-Strike, or Team Fortress 2
Spam on MSN
Run a virus scan
Download a new web browser
Read blogs
Eat
Sleep
Stare at the wall
Listen to music 
Deal with Vista's bullshit
Deal with iTunes' bullshit (even worse)
Post
Did I miss anything?


----------



## Darkrai_Catcher (Nov 23, 2008)

watch lesbian pornos on the net.


----------



## Almost Eric (Dec 3, 2008)

Complain to JJHF that I am bored and they should entertain me B) Or sleep. 

Maybe draw, write in my blog or annoy my cats if I have any energy hmmmm.


----------



## Aenrhien (Dec 3, 2008)

Group IM with some of the people from the game I play. If none of them are online, I read.


----------



## Colossal (Dec 3, 2008)

Sit in the corner and think about what i'm going to do next


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

Go on the internet if I'm not on already and play random games.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 5, 2008)

I momentarily transform my voice and try to be somebody/something I'm not.
I also draw and daydream.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 5, 2008)

I either read, draw, play video games, or watch let's plays.
edit: and sometimes annoy people via IM


----------



## Alexi (Dec 6, 2008)

I usually lay down and daydream, muck around on the internet and/pr watch TV. Or, better still, I'll wander around the house, complaining of boredom and then do nothing to relieve it. XD


----------



## Philly (Dec 6, 2008)

When I'm bored I used to go on Yahoo Answers and answer/be a jackass to all.  Then I started looking up dumb things on the web.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 6, 2008)

Go here. Sprite. Go to Andkon.com

Sleep.

Read.

Listen to iPod.

Come up with insane plans.

Proceed with insane plans.

Eat.

Sleep some more.

Draw, though I'm terrible at it.

Hide from no one.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah yes, go on the 20 or so Club Penguin accounts I have and swear and get banned XD Then wait for the next day and swear again :D


----------



## S.K (Dec 6, 2008)

Annoy people on gay stuff like Runescape.


----------

